# martlet tablesaw



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone with experience of a Martlet Tilting Arbor Table Saw TSC-10LP?
I would appreciation it as I have been offered one at a good price. 
Thank you and regards


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Johann, many of these saws are 'clones' sold under many names.

Could you post a photo?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with James. I'm in the SE USA. We have a vendor business prevalent called "Tractor Supply Company". Many of their "clones" have model numbers beginning with "TSC" - but I have no idea of your tool's origin.

Good luck,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Johann; is it something like this one?
Martlet Model TSC-10L Tilting Arbor Table Saw | Eastern Pretoria | Gumtree South Africa | 112111262

Looks a lot like the Delta Contractor saw.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a listing for your specific saw...
Martlet Tilting Arbor Table Saw TSC-10LP

Looks pretty decent. 13,000Rand is about $1,240US. That's getting up there for a contractor saw, in N. America. Entry level for a cabinet saw.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Johann, I would make sure it comes with dado blade insert, or at least find out if you can use a standard dado set with it. Also if the saw has standard miter slot sizes so you can use accessories like feather boards or tenon jigs. Is the hole in the table for a router? If so what models will work? Just things to think about. Good luck.


----------



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks all! I have an old Rockwell 10 inch saw with a 4 inch jointer. Have just built a dustcollkector etc and new fence. Current setup just gives better gut feel than 'Martlet" am I wrong?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Johann; that cat.#, and the last link I posted, show a pretty decent saw. I wouldn't be ashamed to have that in my shop. I just think it's a wee bit on the pricey side by N.A. standards. Only you can make the decision about buying it, but at least you now have the retail price, eh?
The picture shows the cast iron top already bored out to mount a router, so that might influence your decision.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the saw for anyone who just joined in...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

johannmendelsohn said:


> Thanks all! I have an old Rockwell 10 inch saw with a 4 inch jointer. Have just built a dustcollkector etc and new fence. Current setup just gives better gut feel than 'Martlet" am I wrong?


Hi Johann.

If you have a 10" saw that is doing the job, I would not see the benefit of buying a new saw at this point in time.

The Martlet is a clone saw made in Asia, similar to my 12" saw. It should give good results once tuned up.


----------



## Albebp (May 31, 2014)

Hi there! Any luck with the Martlet table saw? Did you eventually buy it? I've been looking for a decent table saw in that price range and someone told me about this saw.


----------

